# Can you turn a Craftsman 18v/19.2v Bulb Light to an LED?



## timtim2008 (Aug 11, 2010)

Can you turn a Craftsman 18v/19.2v Bulb Light to an LED?









Can you turn a Craftsman 18v/19.2v Bulb Light to an LED?

I got one of these (pics above) it usually last about 30-45mins on a charge...
im sure LED would last several HOURS if not almost a day...

has anyone does this before?


----------



## CanadianGuy (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a thread about this in 2007. Has some interesting responses. I have yet to do anything with mine. I envy the people here who jump right in and mod anything they get their hands on. Good for you guys!


----------



## ama230 (Aug 11, 2010)

there is a drop in that will make this really bright. I had put one in my dads ryobi 18v lithium light with no modding. Then i put one in an old ryobi 18v nicd with a little of trimming of the inside plastic. It replaces the reflector and bulb and drop right in and has a crazy range of voltage. It will give you an awesome runtime and gobbs of light, like 600+ lumens!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/800-LUMENS-LED-POWER-MODULE-DeWALT-6V-18V-/110569854265?pt=US_Flashlights

if the link gets kicked then just do a search in ebay for fusion led or fusion 48 led. 

for 29 bucks shipped its an awesome deal, it turns your worklight into a car headlight.

hope this helps,
eric​


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 11, 2010)

There is a thread on the Fusion drop-ins (36LED Maglite version):
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277748

superbrightleds carry a PR bulb for $12.95.
PR2-1WHP
Flange base 1 Watt High Power Cree XRE White LED. 7 to 30 Volts DC, 50~280mA, 100 lumen. 110 degree beam pattern


----------



## NeSSuS-GTE (Aug 12, 2010)

My flashlight modding career started with this form factor. Dewalt and Ryobi 12-18v lights. They are easy to machine and drill out and have lots of space for drivers and switches.

That makes them great for learning with.
I definitely still have fun with this type of host!

Here are thumbnails of two of mine. You can see various build details from the site link in my sig.


----------



## Musick7 (Aug 16, 2010)

timtim2008 said:


> Can you turn a Craftsman 18v/19.2v Bulb Light to an LED?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well if NSC can power 4 strings of 24 HiPower LED's from a single IC, then my answer to your question would be YES.

Check this out.
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM3464.pdf

also check out the Video of the PDF 
http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM3464.html#Videos 

You can Get the LM-3464 from NSC website free of charge ordering the No cost SAMPLES. However you'll need to pay shipping unless you have a .EDU email account

I hope you can make sense of the Schematic within the PDF link. By looking at that and SEEING the Video of the Chip in action and a Closeup of the PCB upclose you should be able to make your own. 

You can get all the Parts needed for this product to build your own with a little patients and ALOT of GOOGLE! LOL
If your not familiar with designing and building your own PCB's "Printed Circuit Boards" you can learn how to do so from YouTube or even www.Instructables.com 
If you don't know what a Symbol means within the Schematic above do a quick search in google for Electronic Symbols.

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## mds82 (Aug 16, 2010)

i modified my Ryobi flashlight - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218092


they are the best things i've ever done.


----------



## timtim2008 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks, i just finished my mod too


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wrong forum. Moving to H&M...


----------



## timtim2008 (May 2, 2012)

i did it!!!! ill post pic soon


----------



## timtim2008 (May 12, 2015)

any do any mods latley?


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 9, 2015)

Anybody have any suggestion for a drop in?


----------



## REasley (Dec 14, 2015)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## zoomin0074 (Jan 31, 2016)

how about this mod ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/1260-Lumen-...173767?hash=item3f580ccdc7:g:vBsAAOSwqu9U6iXn

I have those same lights on my jeep and they are bright


----------

